# CAD half cheese dwg search



## avilicious (Aug 4, 2012)

I am looking for a half cheeseborough or full cheeseborough dwg file to use in one of my drawings. Anyone have one they want to share ?


----------



## Traitor800 (Aug 4, 2012)

What manufacturer and style? If you can wait till Monday, i can pull one off the server at work.


----------



## avilicious (Aug 13, 2012)

The Light Source Mega-Coupler 1/2″ × 1 1/4" Hex Head Bolt with Nylock Nut. Thanks!


----------



## EBB (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you need it in 2D or 3D? I think I may have a 2D version on my computer.


----------



## Traitor800 (Aug 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, we don't use much light source stuff but here is a drawing of a generic cheeseburger that should work for you.


----------



## avilicious (Sep 5, 2012)

This is perfect! Thank you!


----------

